# Oregon events?



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

I think my vehicle is finally competition worthy is there any sound offs or any other events in oregon?


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

SPM,

This is what I have so far for Oregon. I'll show at the Portland one for sure, Seattle is a maybe if these are sanctioned. It's supposed to be at Clackamas Town Center. I'm concentrating on my build as soon as I get home. I've got the right combination of planning, equipment and shop support. I've got a month and a half to make this happen. Where are you in Oregon?

Car Toys Traffic Jam -- "A sanctioned sound competition is in the planning stages for both Portland and Seattle, but has yet to be finalized. As soon as we have full details and registration is open to the public, we will announce the various competition categories as well, including sound. Any further questions in the meantime, please let us know.


Cheers,


Matt Teske

CEO/Creative Director

Teske Design

P: (661) 492-1727

E: [email protected]

W: www.teskedesign.com"


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

Im in redmond outside of bend,or . I would be interested in doing some competing so please let me know.Do you put on comps or just compete.I am thinking about trying to organize a show and soundoff in my area sometime next year.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry bout that...

I wasn't clear about waht I posted. I am a competitor. That was a quote from an e-mail I received a week ago. Do a Google search for Car Toys Traffic Jams. This should get you a link to the official website.

I'm waiting to hear about the event itself. I'll be showing my car at the Sherwood Cruise in, at the Car Toys event, my first official competition will probably be up in Canada in late June.

Oregon is VERY quiet for comps. You work your end for competition in the Bend area, if it happens, I'll be there! I know the owner of the shop that I invest in up in Vacouver is looking at hosting an IASCA event or two. We'll see what I can come up with.

Drop a line with any questions you might have.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Ditto I'm in!!!


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Hertzguy...

I know you've already talked with Jim. You should have been into the shop a couple days ago. You missed an Audison/Hertz system in a 2006 Merc AMG SLK. Good sound right there. 

I was actually hoping to meet you sometime. We ordered in some Audison LRx amps in for my system earlier in he week. I should see those on Monday...good stuff.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah I have been trying to get in there all week but my schedule has been hectic!
Anyway where are you guys? What is the shop name? All Jim said was that you were on 503 to Battle Ground...Are you in Battle Ground or on that Highway?
Are you guys open Sundays, cause I probably have time then to come by and talk to you all?
Any way look forward to getting there soon
Chris


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

The shop is Streamline Audio. 

8901 NE 117th Avenue
Vancouver, WA 98662 is the address.

Sunday is the guys only day off. I don't "work" for them per se, rather more of a good friend and customer. I've known Jim for many years now and am VERY glad to support his business any way I can. I'm in the shop as much as I can, it's more of a medicinal therapy for me. 

Whatever time you have, I know Jim was mentioning about you coming in to look at Hertz. I've come around to the Audison LRx amps myself. I'm anxious to get the amps in and finally install them. While I'm not using Elettromedia speakers, I'm looking forward to hearing a high energy component set...

I'm planning on making a trip up to Vancouver BC in late June. There's the only IASCA SQ competition I'm seeing in our area this year. Are you planning to give competition a run?


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

If my girlfriend wouldn't put a ceiling on how much I can spend (of my own money) on my system, YES, I would be competing. But since she won't let me, until we get a second car, she drives my car more than I do (***** whipped??), so she doesn't like the system to be crazy loud. 
I have seen Streamline on the yellow pages but don't hear too much talk of them around. Probably a good thing cause I usually here only horror stories of this and that happening.
Its nice for Jim to have a loyal customer such as yourself to be promoting his business like you are. I was doing that for the shop I was first hooked up with but dude there keeps getting shady when I go talk to him. Probably should give up on shops and rock it DIY style, just waiting to move into our new house with HUGE garage and actually have FREE time, hard to come by these days.
It sucks that 95% of Audio shops are closed on Sundays, which is really the only day I have to waste time and hang out at a Car shop, I think the industry needs to rethink this and start giving their guys Monday and Tuesdays off, cause really, who needs car audio on Monday or Tuesday, usually on the weekends after a late night at the club is when you blow an amp or Burn some VC's on your sub and need repair! Just my 2cents.....


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Stopped in at Streamline about a year ago now. Nice guys and the only ID dealer in the area. They were great to talk with I'd recommend them.

Mark


----------

